# The ultimate AR coyote platform?



## ratherbshootin (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi yall im new to this forum... I am a Gunsmith at a full service gun shop in Tucson, AZ and im a new coyote hunter. We are tryin to get a flagship line of guns going. from AR's to 1911's. One of them is going to be an AR style coyote rifle. I have a good idea of what I would like this rifle to be but I would like to get the input of some more "seasoned" yote hunters. The basic idea I have is going to include:
our own flat top upper and lower
badger tactical latch
Jard 3lb trigger
shilen Barrel in .204 ruger
A-2 style butstock
Floated handguard with two sling swivels (one for a sling and one for a pod)
Hogue style grip
Custom Cerakote desert camo finish

What do you guys think? am I missing anything? Should I change anything? Should i offer it as a turn key package with a scope and mount painted to match?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

WRONG caliber!


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Snow camo model with pistol grip would be nice. Not sure on price of .204 ammo so not sure about the caliber... Color matched scope would be nice, would you get to pick the scope?


----------



## ratherbshootin (Feb 23, 2010)

what caliber should it be then? .223? well snow camo doesnt sell well in the desert. lol were gona put it on the rack for sale. I would have to prob pre pick a scope. Or I could just offer a discount on finishing a scope of customers choice to match...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

add a winter trigger guard, the one that extends down for those of us who have to wear heavy gloves.

An adjustable trigger but set at 2 lbs

Any 6.5, 6.8 or 308. the 223 just doesn't give us much.

if you do go with a 223 go with a 1-8" twist, or even the 1-7" so we can stabilize some of the larger bullet selections out there. 1-8 would be good though.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ratherbshootin, check your PM's.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Great idea! Think about an AR10 platform and see if you can do a .22-250 or .243 otherwise stick with a .223. Snow camo for the northern part of the country, desert or max4 for the southern part.

My 2 cents worth :beer:


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

20" stainless fluted barrel skelton stock predator deception camo hogue rubber grip oversized trigger guard in a 22-250 lightn it up as much as you possibly can for takn with on a hike


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Your plan sounds good.Covers the lil things like swivels.The Shilen is great,stainless fluted 20 incher to keep the weight down would be nice-no 'bulls' IMO.(longer barrel option depending on the caliber chosen maybe???)The RRA type winter trigger guard a must and I agree,right or wrong,you'll limit your market with the 204.Snow camo a nice option for us northerners.Consider including one 10 and one 20 polymer mag with each rifle.


----------

